# Deadmau5 Studio



## synthpunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Love or hate the music, very impressive studio.

http://www.noiseprn.com/2016/05/17/see-inside-deadmau5s-gorgeous-new-home-studio/


----------



## pixel (Aug 16, 2016)

Not fan of his music but I like him as a person. Really smart open minded guy and he definitely know about modular synths. 
He definitely use this gear for his side-projects because his mainstream music can be done easily with only laptop and plugins


----------



## mac (Aug 16, 2016)

His live Twitch streams are usually excellent, and he uses the shit out of his analogue gear. Genuine hardware lover


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 16, 2016)

I think much of his music for his genre is brilliant. He definitely doesn't copy others and writes his own way and style and I respect that with any composer in any genre. Beautiful studio!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 16, 2016)

I've definitely learned a couple tricks from watching his videos. I don't mind him and a couple tracks are pretty cool though overall I guess this style of music isn't me...he does stand out though from what I can hear.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Every time I see his studio there is a new wall knocked out 

His building manager must love him.


----------



## thedigitalDog (Aug 16, 2016)

i can't stop laughing ...


----------



## steinmann (Aug 16, 2016)

Is he working with Dolby Atmos? Must be about to start working on scores for big things, I think he has been pursuing that for a while.


----------



## Siebert (Aug 17, 2016)

Chick-a-boom, herr frankenstein!


----------



## elpedro (Aug 18, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Love or hate the music, very impressive studio.
> 
> http://www.noiseprn.com/2016/05/17/see-inside-deadmau5s-gorgeous-new-home-studio/


Drool..........


----------

